# itt Floridian closet cases set the 'douchebag' bar pretty high



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 26, 2008)

http://www.tampabay.com/news/politics/local/article911491.ece



> TAMPA — Seeking to capitalize on statewide passage of a gay marriage ban, a leading antigay-rights activist is setting his sights on same-sex domestic partnership benefits.
> 
> David Caton, executive director of the Florida Family Association, says he will seek a change to the Hillsborough County Charter in 2010 to pre-emptively ban same-sex benefits for county employees.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 26, 2008)

This is... fairly disturbing, actually. 

Why can't people just leave other people alone?


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 26, 2008)

fuck you, antigays.

oh, right. sorry, that's secretly what you want. 

WELL THEN I GUESS WE WON'T FUCK YOU.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 26, 2008)

Marriage is a religious establishment, not a government one. However, the government is treating it as something the law should recognize. Marriage in law, if I am correct, is the same thing as a civil union. So, I think homosexuals should be allowed to be in civil unions, just like heterosexuals. Marriage, the religious establishment, should be left for the religious leadership to decide on, and should be separated from the legal entitlement of marriage (civil unions).

However, banning these homosexual civil unions is sickening. How would you like it if I forbid _you_ to marry? Bastards. This guy puts it perfectly.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 26, 2008)

No, calling it "civil unions" is a fucking farce. "hey you've got all the same rights! YOU'RE TOTALLY EQUAL but separate sorry."

Replace "gay" with "black" or "interracial" and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## opaltiger (Nov 26, 2008)

> Marriage is a religious establishment, not a government one.


No, it's not. It's a legal contract.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 27, 2008)

Actually, I think Doctor Jimmy has something of a point. A lot of people get in a fuss about marriage, whether it be religious wankers that want to prevent gays having rights, or gay people who want to be treated fairly in law.

If we separate the religious aspect of marriage from the legal aspect and have neither aspect affect the other, then everyone *should* be satisfied. Hetero- and homosexual couples both get exactly the same legal deal, both in rights and in name. Call it a "civil union", regardless of either partner's gender or sexual preference. There, you have your legal partnership that allows you visiting rights, inheritance, etc. The religious people won't have to worry about the word "marriage" being sullied by all the sinful evil people defiling it by getting married.

Then you have marriage, completely separate from the law. It has as much legal backing as when you sign a piece of toilet paper that sells your soul to your older brother. The Churches can do what them damned well like with it; ban it for gays, blacks, short people, nerds, whatever. No-one who isn't an [insert religion] will give a damn, because it doesn't affect their rights as a citizen. Religious people won't give a damn because they still have their Church-sanctioned holy coupling, and they won't have to share it with people they don't like.

I suppose a downside would be that religious people would baaaw because their all-important religious marriage would have no legal bearing, but to them I flip a nice birdie and "separation of church and state". Besides, it's not like they can't get both a religious marriage and a state civil union.

Satisfactory solution?


----------



## Ayame (Nov 27, 2008)

Pro-family? Ah, ha, ha.  Yeah, if you define 'family' as 'preferably Christian heterosexual married couple with children' and tack on 'who spread intolerance', then, yes, that is a perfect example of a family.

All those divorced people and widows are certainly aiding the gays in helping destroy our sacred idea of a family.
And don't get me started on interracial couples!  

All these people are a blight on the family as defined by us and should repent- it's their only hope!


----------

